# My Photos @ Waxstock



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I took a fair few pictures on the day but here are the ones I got round to editing a little. Would have used FlickR but used 50% of my allowance already

Indoors:










































































Outdoors:


























































































Finally DMH car on leaving:










































































One thing I also noticed on the stand with the DW Forum Banner :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great photos mate :thumb:, wish i had gone oh well maybe next year.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks fella :thumb:nice to see some of what i missed as its too far away for us northerners


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks: was still a 200 mile round trip but quite a good day out!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mines would have been this or more(one way)

Distance: 338.6 miles (show in km)
Time: 6 hr 12 min


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ouch theres a big difference lol!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the one of mine mate.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

PM me email address and i will send over the one without the logo. Just didnt wanna upload them all without


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Lovely shot of my baby there mate.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

If you would like it then send email in pm :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some great shots there matey :thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic photos


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Love that photo of mine mate  cheers


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics dude


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Some nice low shots pal.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I got really in to the low shots on the day haha not too sure why!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic pics mate!!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

That beetle looks amazing!


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Cool photo's!

Sweet Beemer. Carbon copy of my own.  grille and all!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for replies


----------

